# Identification



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I sent my hubby out to get some fish food and he came back with these as they were only 10 cents each thought he was getting a bargain.  He said their called feeder fish he thought they clean up the tank. I think they are gold fish but not sure any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

He was rescuing them from certian death.... look how scared they are. Poor baby things. They're cute. But all things cute grow up to be monsters.  Not sure what they are. I wish my husband would bring home stuff like that. 

I brought home a baby veiled chameleon which I bought cheaply and was being sold as a "feeder item" as they had sick tails. I took her to the vet, got her treated and had a sweet little pet.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> He was rescuing them from certian death.... look how scared they are. Poor baby things. They're cute. But all things cute grow up to be monsters.  Not sure what they are. I wish my husband would bring home stuff like that.
> 
> I brought home a baby veiled chameleon which I bought cheaply and was being sold as a "feeder item" as they had sick tails. I took her to the vet, got her treated and had a sweet little pet.


Cool they are quite a bit bigger now and school together ,I had to take the grey one out as it was getting mean.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

they are looking a lot like my Algae Eater...








...but I'm guessing they have a "regular" mouth.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> they are looking a lot like my Algae Eater...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do look like that with a regular mouth Ill try to get a new pic now that its dark out .


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe minnows?









http://www.thejump.net/id/rosy-reds-feeder-minnow.htm


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> maybe minnows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be sure looks the same. I will just have to see how big they get, if the cray does not eat them he seems to ignore the fish.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

They are rosy red minnows. Very overbred and inbred. Sold in LFS as feeders for carnivorous fish and turtles, but they have very little nutritional value and can carry all sorts of bacterial infections and parasites, so I usually recommend against using them as feeders. If they stay in the tank they probably won't last too long as they are never bred for longevity and good health.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

woah wait you can take lizzards to the vet?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup you sure can. Its just there are a few good herp vets in the city.

My vote is on the rosy reds as well


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Depends if you feed them well or not.

When we first moved into our house, the pool was unmaintained and like a pond, so the first year we were here we bought some feeders to throw in to control the mosquito larvae. When we drained the pool the next year, the minnows had grown from about an inch long to well over 3 - 4 inches.

But I'd be willing to guess that in a small tank, they're probably not going to thrive the same (especially without the constant supply of live foods).


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well they are still alive they are kind of neat as they add some color to the tank. I thought either the convicts or the JD would eat them but they are still there.


----------

